# Copy/pasting in software that does not support copy/paste.



## 6Diablo9 (Jun 24, 2012)

I was given a small data entry job in which I had to type 134 pages and I had to do this in a specific software. Problem is that I typed almost 79 pages in MS-Word and I came to know that the software which that guy gave me does not support Copy/Paste. Is there any way I can copy the text from my Word file and put it in that software. Help me out guy I need to submit the assignment within 10 days and I can type all those 79 pages plus remaining 55 pages in 10 days.


----------



## dude_gamer (Jun 24, 2012)

^^ mention the name of software which that guy gave you. So,Forum member can easily help you.


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jun 24, 2012)

It's some generic software. It just says ''Application window'' thats all.'And it has name of company to its folder Real Info Serve. I don't think that can help much thats why I didn't mention it in my first post. The App window does not even have Minmize/Restore Down/Close buttons on it.


----------



## dude_gamer (Jun 24, 2012)

So that mean you can't copy paste anything on that but once ask to that guy about the issue.if he cant solve then start typing again that's the solution.

if possible upload screenshot of that software "Application window".


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 24, 2012)

Is it a offline application or online? Some years ago I got this type of software from my friend, if it is the same, then may be I can help you. There is a trick where you can store the data directly to the database, i.e a Password Protected MS-Access DB File. Better you put some screenshot here..


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jun 24, 2012)

It is an offline app and it does have a password protected database file located in D:\ drive. I think that it might be the same app you're talking about.


Spoiler



*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc473/diablo369028/Screenshots/Untitled-1.jpg 
The red circle is where you type the data


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 24, 2012)

........ hmm, sounds something similar, that app also has a password protected mdb. You can bypass it, try google , or i will let you know. in the db, you can insert record by copy pasting. just play with the application and see how the data is been inserted in the db.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 25, 2012)

I have seen that even if in some software doesnot allow copy paste feature in the Edit menu, pressing Ctrl+C helps. Just try it. Select your test and press Ctrl+C. Then open notepad and press Ctrl+V.

Else what I would have done is install a free OCR software, take print screen of my typed texts and save them as *.jpg(preferably) and read them using OCR.

May sound harder but there's always a way.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 25, 2012)

^^ He wants to do the other way round. Copying data from word and pasting it into the peculiar software.

I wonder why ctrl + v wouldn't work, since its looking like a normal textbox to me.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 25, 2012)

oohh, is he, then God save you. Reverse engineer the application and rewrite the program and this time put the copy paste codes in it. 

Remember, there is always a way, somtimes it is tougher.


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jun 25, 2012)

I solved the problem last night. Thanks to arijitsinha, he suggested me to unlock the password protected *.mdb file. I copy pasted all the content into the mdb and it automatically appeared inside the text box. Thank you guys for all your help.


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jun 25, 2012)

I think WordWeb[1] doesn't allow Ctrl+C too(for the word definitions)

 [1]: WordWeb: Free English thesaurus dictionary download


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 16, 2014)

19ana89 said:


> Help someone.... I have the same issue.
> Don't want to type the same stuff all over again...
> Any suggestions or solutions welcome.
> Also kindly keep in mind I am not that proficient in computer and experimenting with such software/application.
> ...





19ana89 said:


> Hey....
> Okay so I was just looking for the ways to copy/paste stuff on this data manager software and I stumbled upon this thread.
> I kinda need a solution as soon as possible.... I gotta submit my work in few days and almost more than 50 pages are the same
> that I had just finished typing. I really don't want to type it all over again!!!
> ...



guys, please don't bump 2 year old threads.


----------



## sudhirskamble (Jun 22, 2014)

sir i had same software realinfosource with the same problem of complition of typing work. and it dosent had copy paste option. pleses tell me to how open .gdb file and add text into it.


----------



## sudhirskamble (Jun 22, 2014)

sir please tell me  to unlock the password protected *.mdb file. I faced  same problem with the same software a you previously tell.


----------



## jime1 (Jul 3, 2015)

My software is similar too
will you guys help me out please ?


----------



## KINGMAC (Mar 7, 2016)

6Diablo9 said:


> I solved the problem last night. Thanks to arijitsinha, he suggested me to unlock the password protected *.mdb file. I copy pasted all the content into the mdb and it automatically appeared inside the text box. Thank you guys for all your help.



Friend i am also stuck in same problem of software pleas help me


----------



## rhitwick (May 18, 2017)

What is going on here? New kind of spamming?!


----------



## Sse@moi (Jun 12, 2017)

arijitsinha said:


> ........ hmm, sounds something similar, that app also has a password protected mdb. You can bypass it, try google , or i will let you know. in the db, you can insert record by copy pasting. just play with the application and see how the data is been inserted in the db.




hey how do i bypass.. even i have the same project n nearly 50-60 pages i need to submit by tonight n the difference is only with the software name...but the atrributes are same as been described by other people...plz inform me soon how will i paste rather  import the data in my software


----------



## Sreeraj Nair (Nov 8, 2017)

Hello 
I have to complete 3000 typing pages in 15 days but the data is so lengthy that i am able to complete only 1388 pages working for more than 12 hours everyday and only 4 days are remaining to submit it the software does not support copy paste and i need to submit an out put file which gets create in C Drive of the system which is protected by a password can any one please help me or suggest me any software where i can copy paste the typing pages please.


----------



## vaibhavm65 (Nov 8, 2017)

i am also facing problem with data entry software. it allows only to create a new file, save it and only to open the saved file. i have to complete target within 5 days which is not possible without copy paste. but it does not support. how can i resolve my issue.


----------



## sunil D kukadiya (Jun 4, 2018)

the softwer name is Image to Typing i have the problem to copy and paste in this so please gues help me i dont have more time


----------



## Mohankumar01 (Oct 15, 2019)

Hello Friends , I have a text editing software given, named notepad alpha where I got a job to typing text. it do not allow to copy paste from MS word after correcting the spelling mistakes, so is there any way that I type all text in MS. word, correct the spellings and paste pack in this notepad Alpha software? Thank you. Please let em know I have some ten days now to correct even a small mistake of space to submit


----------



## cute.bandar (Oct 15, 2019)

Try autoit. Autoit allows automating various things. It also allows 'typing' clipboard contents. See last post here : Type Clipboard contents . Just tested it .

1. install autoit
2. Copy paste following into notepad. Save as anything.au3 . Make sure its not anything.au3.txt . Enable extensions in explorer.

```
#include <Clipboard.au3>
HotKeySet("+^v", "TypeClipText")
HotKeySet("{ESC}", "Terminate")

Func TypeClipText()
   $Text = ClipGet()
   ControlSend("", "", "", $Text, 0)
EndFunc   ;==>TypeClipText

Func Terminate()
   Exit 0
EndFunc   ;==>Terminate
```

3. Run anything.au3 . double click
4. Copy stuff . In notepad alpha press Ctrl+Shift+v


----------



## Mohankumar01 (Oct 15, 2019)

Hi Cute.
thanks for suggestion. I installed AutIt v3 and run it  opened same menu, In the title bar it is showing as (Frozen) AutiIt v3 Window Info ) I minimised it,
I copy paste and save the script u shared as anything.au3 file ( not as anything.au3.txt) .  I double clicked now in which application it should open or run?
Extension enabled in Explored ( I E Option --> Advanced tab --> browser section)

so After anything.au3 is run I think I should cooy some test and asdd to clip board and then open Notepad Alph and paste it by pressgin CRTL+Shift+V?
please reply
Thank you again for opening some way for this this will same my 10 days,,

-Mohan


----------



## cute.bandar (Oct 15, 2019)

Just double click to run. That will run it. You will see it running in taskbar , the right portion with icons. Make sure to not run it twice. If you have, close.


Mohankumar01 said:


> so After anything.au3 is run I think I should cooy some test and asdd to clip board and then open Notepad Alph and paste it by pressgin CRTL+Shift+V?


yup exactly this. 

Autotit isn't run directly. autoit scripts are run, which appear in taskbar.


----------



## Mohankumar01 (Oct 16, 2019)

Thank you,  I checked it in task bar , despite the autiit asking me to select the script file and me having selected the script, script  is not showing as any icon in task bar, . I went through the full list in task bar menu, I could not see any related process running, any thing I need to look in by virtue of some name to identify if this script is running?

Second thing : tried to double click anything .au3 it got opened in IE but the IE showed pop up window of " View Downloads - Internet Explorer" and it was asking I f need to open this anything.au3 and when I clicked on Open again it is showing back same Pop menu and asking if I need to open
Pls help , Am desperate to escape fro 12 days work now, thank you in advance


----------



## cute.bandar (Oct 16, 2019)

Edit: Oh . The script had an error. See script in next reply.


1. Its not in taskbar, but in the 'notification area' . The right part of the taskbar, where the time is shown. Windows now hides those icons though. There should be a small arrow there, clicking which shows the icons.
Process will appear as autoit.exe in task manager.
For double run, Are you sure autoit is installed ? Double click run won't run if a portable version is used.
But double click run isn't important. Opening with right click > open with autoit 'should' also work . Check task manager

I think you may have figured how to run it. Try copying something then > Ctrl+shift+V in normal notepad to see if it works.


----------



## cute.bandar (Oct 16, 2019)

Working Script. IMPORTANT: Ctrl+shift will kind of misbehave after Ctrl+shift+v . Solution: simply press ctrl and shift couple of times AFTER everything has been typed/pasted. 


```
;Set Hotkey of Ctrl-Shift-V to type clipboard text.
;Useful for situations that don't permit traditional pasting
#include <Clipboard.au3>
AutoItSetOption ( "SendKeyDelay" , 0 )

HotKeySet("+^v", "TypeClipText")
HotKeySet("{ESC}", "Terminate")

While 1
Sleep(100)
WEnd

Func TypeClipText()
$Text = ClipGet ( )
Send($Text,1)
EndFunc

Func Terminate()
Exit 0
EndFunc ;==>Terminate
```


----------



## Mohankumar01 (Oct 16, 2019)

Excellent !!
You made it for me. It has worked
I will just complete on project and let you know
Really a GoodDay !!


----------



## Hrutik:- (Dec 22, 2019)

6Diablo9 said:


> I solved the problem last night. Thanks to arijitsinha, he suggested me to unlock the password protected *.mdb file. I copy pasted all the content into the mdb and it automatically appeared inside the text box. Thank you guys for all your help.




Plzz I'm stuck on same problem help me out tell the process


----------



## sanson (Nov 12, 2020)

arijitsinha said:


> Is it a offline application or online? Some years ago I got this type of software from my friend, if it is the same, then may be I can help you. There is a trick where you can store the data directly to the database, i.e a Password Protected MS-Access DB File. Better you put some screenshot here..


Sir i need that solution please, I am facing the same problem


----------



## Kirantambe27 (Apr 30, 2021)

arijitsinha said:


> Is it a offline application or online? Some years ago I got this type of software from my friend, if it is the same, then may be I can help you. There is a trick where you can store the data directly to the database, i.e a Password Protected MS-Access DB File. Better you put some screenshot here..


Hello sir , same here I have offline software Password protected and copy paste function is disabled  how can I enable this.....After entering data in column and save button data is save to subsystem.mlx type file plz get me out of there


----------

